# Biggest tire on an OCR



## ChapmanMTB27 (Jan 1, 2008)

I just got an 04-05 OCR for $200 with a park pump, helmet, and Michelin (something) 700c x 23. I want to start riding it to school which is a 30 mile round trip on not very good roads. What size tire have you guys been able to fit? I also plan on using some Mr. Tuffys. :thumbsup:


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

The OCR range uses long reach brakes which means you should be able to get a 28c tire. I have looked at the OCR fork and not sure if it would take a 30c tire. The brakes would take a 30/32c tire but not so sure the frame is made for that big of a tire.


----------



## ChapmanMTB27 (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks. I will have to try a 28c that we have around the shop and see how it works and if it does I will order me some good ones.


----------

